# Western Predator Expo



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

For those who maybe interested.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*Sounds like fun----------The National Trappers Association and sport show is July 26-28 in Escanaba, Mi just 60 miles from Home --Hope to attend the 59th annual-------the NTA was established in 1957 at Earl Renshaw's camp here in the small Upper Peninsula town of Eckerman*


----------

